#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  coade caesar ii 5.3

## sameerahmed

i neeed coade caesar ii 5.3 with ----- if any one have please please share with me 

thanks


SameerSee More: coade caesar ii 5.3

----------


## jrtn

hi friend, i found the next post in other forum

"if any one need Caesar II 5.3 (2011), ----- go to: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  and download SPLM then install it on your computer where you had installed Caesar II 5.3, after installation send you machine ID to solution4software@rambler.ru and get the license and enjoy"

i dont know if it works.

if you do it and it works, share please

----------


## sameerahmed

RAR file required password 
password please

----------


## jrtn

the pass is solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## mavericklf1

And, what  about links??? I can share even the v5.31 R12 of Caesar II, but these setup files are only for people that have HASP SRM key or can ----- it, the -----ers only look for money and I don`t gain anything sharing setup files.

B Regards.

----------


## mavericklf1

no answers...

----------


## LupusLupis

Quite difficult to find Caesar II 5.1 or 5.3 on working there is magnitude simul that does now work, any suggestion? if the link above work where to find Caesar 5.3, I need the software for study only.

----------


## sameerahmed

any update bhai kise k pass to hoga dunia main upload kardo ...

----------


## solution

Caesar II 5.3 Build 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## witness

is there any download links for new versions of Caesar II 5.2 or 5.3

----------


## chojj4879

good inform...

----------


## kandarp

sorry I am also in search of same

----------


## sameerahmed

i will upload but im unable to install please help me or others

See More: coade caesar ii 5.3

----------

